# iTunes 8 - how can i hide the genre column from the browser window?



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I hate genre browsing, and in previous itunes in browse mode, i could turn off the genre column. i can't see the option to turn it off now though.

if anyone can figure out how to get rid of it, let me know!

also, i can't find the itunes store links option to turn off the little arrow links next to band names.

i hate it when apple get rid of things like this. very annoying.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I don't think that you can turn off the itunes store links but it is only on the selected track.

Also you can choose any view you want for your main music library so if you don't like genre just click one of the other options at the top.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> I don't think that you can turn off the itunes store links but it is only on the selected track.
> 
> Also you can choose any view you want for your main music library so if you don't like genre just click one of the other options at the top.


that only applies to grid view though. and the point is that you could chose to disable both these things previously.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

in list view you can still remove the genre from the list you can pick many options just right click the title at the top and pick what you want to be displayed.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Trevor Robertson said:


> in list view you can still remove the genre from the list you can pick many options just right click the title at the top and pick what you want to be displayed.


no. that's not it either. 

in List View, you have three top columns: GENRE / ARTIST / ALBUM, and then underneath whatever is selected from one of the three columns above.

In this lower section, yes, you can add / remove columns. My issue is with the top three columns. You used to be able to remove the GENRE column.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

sorry I am totally missing you, sorry.

Don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

the top left column in the main window.


----------



## webz (Apr 18, 2008)

Does it have a function yet to queue songs to play next when you're listening to your music library??


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

ahh well you got me there, thanks for the picture that really helps.

But I don't have an answer for you sorry.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

webz said:


> Does it have a function yet to queue songs to play next when you're listening to your music library??


This is called Party shuffle this has been there since version 4.5.


----------



## esquilo22 (Nov 1, 2007)

CTRL-B or View / Hide Browser


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

esquilo22 said:


> CTRL-B or View / Hide Browser


No. That hides the whole thing... The point is that you could previously just hide the GENRE column.

Here in this very forum, someone was asking how to do the same thing I want to do in a previous version of iTunes.

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/12202-itunes-browser-options.html

THEY TOOK THIS OPTION AWAY!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Not entirely, check this out:

Switch off the iTunes 8 genre browser - Vox

I was having trouble visualizing what you were saying too, not having used that functionality or view for a couple of years.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

macosxhints.com addresses this issue today.


> In iTunes 7, a preferences setting let you disable the Genre column when using the Browser pane -- so you'd see just Artist and Album. In iTunes 8, that preference is gone. Thankfully, for those who dislike seeing Genre, the ability to disable that column still exists. Quit iTunes, launch Terminal, and enter this command:
> 
> defaults write com.apple.iTunes show-genre-when-browsing -bool FALSE
> 
> Relaunch iTunes, open the browser, and you'll notice the Genre column has vanished. You can reverse this by quitting iTunes and repeating the above command, but with TRUE instead of FALSE. (You can also delete the pref if you wish; see the iTunes 8 store links hint for an example of how to do that.)


macosxhints.com - Disable the Genre column in the iTunes 8 Browser


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Carex said:


> Not entirely, check this out:
> 
> Switch off the iTunes 8 genre browser - Vox
> 
> I was having trouble visualizing what you were saying too, not having used that functionality or view for a couple of years.


Oh wow thanks. I figured someone would be able to write a terminal script!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh, thank god. I hate the Genre column.  I was regretting moving to iTunes 8 because of that!


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

I hate the new look too, to get it back to original I went to view-> as list


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

neesh0 said:


> I hate the new look too, to get it back to original I went to view-> as list


That's not the issue we were having. In previous versions of iTunes, you could check a box that would let iTunes hide the Genre Column in the main iTunes window, leaving only Artist, Album and Songs. This function is missing in iTunes 8.. but, the fix used in Terminal takes care of that promptly.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

if you don't like the iTunes store links you can turn those off too

Disable iTunes store arrow links in iTunes 8


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> if you don't like the iTunes store links you can turn those off too
> 
> Disable iTunes store arrow links in iTunes 8


How can you do that in Winblows though? I have to use it here at work... I HATE those stupid arrows, the first thing I always did with a new iTunes installation was turn them off.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

slicecom said:


> How can you do that in Winblows though? I have to use it here at work... I HATE those stupid arrows, the first thing I always did with a new iTunes installation was turn them off.


Edit the iTunesPrefs.xml file in C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes with an application like Notepad and add the following two lines:

<key>show-genre-when-browsing</key>
<data>False</data>


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

BobbyFett said:


> Edit the iTunesPrefs.xml file in C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes with an application like Notepad and add the following two lines:
> 
> <key>show-genre-when-browsing</key>
> <data>False</data>


Thanks!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Parental Controls...disable iTunes Store.

Done.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

ScanMan said:


> Parental Controls...disable iTunes Store.
> 
> Done.


I use the iTunes store for my apps.


----------



## SuperDave_GPS (Sep 27, 2008)

..


----------



## SuperDave_GPS (Sep 27, 2008)

...


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

You can also use TinkerTool to adjust that and many other settings.


----------

